

Xkcd “Self-Description” solved with python+pygame - bockris
http://www.philhassey.com/blog/2010/01/13/xkcd-self-description-solved-with-pythonpygame/

======
ja27
That xkcd reminded me of this histogram fun:
[http://www.ironicsans.com/2007/09/idea_the_histogram_as_the_...](http://www.ironicsans.com/2007/09/idea_the_histogram_as_the_imag.html)

------
snprbob86
I considered expending effort to verify this and the units hobby one. However,
I fully trust that Randall does his homework on each and every xkcd. Good
netizens like yourself never fail to keep him honest for me. Thanks!

------
ramchip
Can someone upload the result for those of us who don't have Python & friends
installed?

~~~
Raphael
Especially considering the Pygame site is down.

~~~
eru
I was sure there was a pygame-package for Ubuntu. But I can't find it. So it's
probably just my bad memory that makes it up.

Pygame is a really nice library for 2d gaming, if a bit low-level. I like
their approach to sprites and sprite-groups.

~~~
elcron
"sudo aptitude install python-pygame" works for me in karmic.

~~~
eru
OK, so I just got the name wrong. I just tried `pygame' on its own.

